# Carbridge used with Jailbroken iPhone



## NCRoadhog (Aug 13, 2020)

I installed Carbridge on an iPhone and loaded it onto my infotainment center. It works great with Waze maps for navigation on Lyft app. Let’s me stay hands free and eyes on the road. Let me know if you’re interested in learning how. Works on most Android phones too. I’m not charging anything, just looking to share Really will make you feel safer amd eases the burden of fiddling with your phone all the time. Works with CarPlay and Android Auto compatible systems.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

All navigation apps working flawlessly without any third party apps which ones won’t pass app review on the App Store. You on the wrong forum I’m not sure anyone would watch YouTube by driving for Uber/Lyft, you need to go to the tracker’s forum.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Uber and Lyft driver tend not to work on jail broken phones because they use jailbreaks to fake gps locations. It’s been a few years since I jailbroke my phone and it’s just not worth it anymore


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

NicFit said:


> Uber and Lyft driver tend not to work on jail broken phones because they use jailbreaks to fake gps locations. It's been a few years since I jailbroke my phone and it's just not worth it anymore


I think you're confusing jailbreaking and spoofing. I believe he is talking about jailbreaking your iPhone so you can use the apps on CarPlay. I've seen it work and it's nice but won't do it because you would have to be an IT specialist to fix all the issues that keep popping up. Spoofing used to be common but Uber AI has gotten too good at detecting that now and its instant deactivation.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Seamus said:


> I think you're confusing jailbreaking and spoofing. I believe he is talking about jailbreaking your iPhone so you can use the apps on CarPlay. I've seen it work and it's nice but won't do it because you would have to be an IT specialist to fix all the issues that keep popping up. Spoofing used to be common but Uber AI has gotten too good at detecting that now and its instant deactivation.


To spoof you need to jailbreak, so the apps detect jailbreaks because they can't detect the spoof

My first jailbreak was the iPhone 3g, those were so easy to jailbreak


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

NicFit said:


> To spoof you need to jailbreak, so the apps detect jailbreaks because they can't detect the spoof
> 
> My first jailbreak was the iPhone 3g, those were so easy to jailbreak


Thanks I didn't realize that. Several people showed me spoofing apps they bought so I thought that was all it was.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Thanks I didn't realize that. Several people showed me spoofing apps they bought so I thought that was all it was.


Yep, you need to be jailbroken or rooted to get the gps spoofing to work right, apps are restricted and can't mess with those settings otherwise. Since they had a hard time determining that the gps was being spoofed they then blocked the driver app from working on jailbroken phones. They assumed the only reason to jailbreak was to spoof. Sometimes you can block the driver app from defecting the jailbreak but they occasionally change the detection or update the app so you can't hide the jailbreak anymore from the app. Big cat and mouse game and just isn't worth getting banned if they catch you










And the jailbreaks are junk anyway now since they hired all the good jailbreakers so they can have better phones without people getting into the settings you need for spoofing and other activities


----------

